# Unscrambler RC



## GeekShadow (May 13, 2007)

Unscrambler RC is a simple batch-based tool I made to simplify unscramble Wii Raw DUMP

It is based on GOD/WOD unscrambler 0.4 available on this site http://www.ingenieria-inversa.cl/?p=9 , it integrates
itself in the Windows OS in the context menu of .wii files (with a right click).







Download

PS : This is not my first post at GBATemp, my old account is MEstk


----------

